# Happy Birthday, Ventura!!!



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!

:hb :yay :clap :yay :hb

I hope today is the beginning of a great new year!!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! :yay :hb


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy birthday


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Habby birfday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yay :yay


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday :yay


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Happy birthday! 



















:yay


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:hb Happy Birthday!


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! :hb


----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Happy birthdaaaay! :yay :hb :yay


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy birthday love :hb


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Have a very :hb Happy Birthday!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yay










:b

Hope you have a good one!!!!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

:yay:yay:yaySince it's you, there has to be lots of confetti throwing!:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Happy Birthday. You may now go into the 18+ group but you'll probably be disappointed.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ventura!! <3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> :yay:yay:yaySince it's you, there has to be lots of confetti throwing!:yay:yay:yay


omg I have 6 parakeets almost all that color 

Ty guys :squeeze love you all <3


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Happy birthday <(^_^<) DDDD


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy birthday Ventura!


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Happy birthday Venturaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! woooo


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy Birth Day!!


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

happy birthday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day! :yay


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Happy birthday!!!!1










Excuse the "Masni" on the cheesecake.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Happy Birthday. You may now go into the 18+ group but you'll probably be disappointed.


But I am not :boogie oh this is some good stuff in their.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy happy birthday birthday! Hope you have a fabulous day/weekend!


----------



## Ramparts (Aug 27, 2009)

Biiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrrrrrrttttttthhhhh
Daaaaaaaaaaaaaay

Happy birthday!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ventura said:


> But I am not :boogie oh this is some good stuff in their.


Oh god, she's going to turn into a sex craving maniac!

(Not that that's bad :um  )


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

:boogie:boogieHave a happy:clap:clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GunnyHighway said:


> Oh god, she's going to turn into a sex craving maniac!
> 
> (Not that that's bad :um  )


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

happy birth day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boogie:squeeze:yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! :yay :hb


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

happy birthday - I hope you are on a highway in the sunshine!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Happy birthday


----------

